# Gamescom 2013 - League of Legends



## HORICAN (1. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,

Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr nicht zur Gamescom zu kommen da ich wahrscheinlich beruflich verhindert bin....
Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir vielleicht einer von euch die Codes für die diesjährigen League of Legends Skins mitbringen kann, das wäre TOP !!!

Bin ein leidenschaftlicher Spieler und sammel diese Skins schon seid der 1 GC...

Danke schonmal


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juli 2013)

HORICAN schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr nicht zur Gamescom zu kommen da ich wahrscheinlich beruflich verhindert bin....
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob mir vielleicht einer von euch die Codes für die diesjährigen League of Legends Skins mitbringen kann, das wäre TOP !!!
> ...


 
Aha, wo bekommt man denn die Codes für die Skins`? Habe das noch nie gesehen auf dem LOL Stand!


----------



## HORICAN (2. Juli 2013)

Die werden da verteilt letztes Jahr war es am Anfang so das sie auslagen. 
Dann als die Karten knapp wurden musste man mit den Riot Leuten sprechen und ne Frage beantworten z.B welcher Champ kam als letztes Raus etc. 
Jedoch konnte man , weil es zu wenig Skin Codes gab, auch mit der Eintrittskarte sich auf ner Page einloggen mit Benutzernamen etc. und dann hat man ihn freigeschaltet bekommen .


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Juli 2013)

Achso ok.


----------



## Nick922 (25. Juli 2013)

Gabs letztes mal überhaupt GC-Exclusive Skins? War doch glaub nur der Riot-Nasus/Graves  Skin den man aber auch im Shop kaufen konnte?..


----------



## nulchking (25. Juli 2013)

Gab beim letzten mal FullMetalRammus/Riot Graves
Riot Nasus war bei der Cebit 2012


----------



## gurkenbeat (28. Juli 2013)

wenn jeman so einen code über hat würde ich auch dankend annehmen


----------



## Friggler (29. Juli 2013)

Hui! Das muss ich mir merken - war letztes Jahr auch da und solch Gratis Codes gingen irgendwie völlig an mir vorbei... Gut zu wissen, kriegt man die Codes irgendwie andersweitig im Netz? Eine Art Code - Börse? Gibts sowas?


----------

